# Affidavit



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

Can anyone please supply me with a sample Affidavit form.... I am desperately trying to get this sorted - just don't know where to look - google is sending me mental!!!  :juggle:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What is it you need an affidavit for? Normally, it's more or less "free form" depending on the nature of the affidavit - sworn testimony in a trial, acknowledging and confirming a business or other relationship, character witness statement, etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> What is it you need an affidavit for? Normally, it's more or less "free form" depending on the nature of the affidavit - sworn testimony in a trial, acknowledging and confirming a business or other relationship, character witness statement, etc.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Just for my famioly and friends to affirm that this is a bona fide marriage is all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

gezvinda said:


> Just for my famioly and friends to affirm that this is a bona fide marriage is all


Normally this should be handled as a simple character reference type of letter. Depending on what you're using the resulting affidavits for (visa application, applying for benefits, etc.) you may want to ask that your family and friends have their signatures notarized (i.e. to prove that they are who they say they are and that you didn't just write the letters yourself).

But it should be sufficient for them to write a letter, saying who they are (in relationship to you), how long they have known you (and your spouse) and any details they think would be relevant in support of your proving the bona fides of your marriage. (Example: indicate how often they have entertained both of you at their homes, did they attend your wedding? how often have they visited you at your home, etc.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Normally this should be handled as a simple character reference type of letter. Depending on what you're using the resulting affidavits for (visa application, applying for benefits, etc.) you may want to ask that your family and friends have their signatures notarized (i.e. to prove that they are who they say they are and that you didn't just write the letters yourself).
> 
> But it should be sufficient for them to write a letter, saying who they are (in relationship to you), how long they have known you (and your spouse) and any details they think would be relevant in support of your proving the bona fides of your marriage. (Example: indicate how often they have entertained both of you at their homes, did they attend your wedding? how often have they visited you at your home, etc.)
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thank you Bev, it seemed like we had to get them notorized ... and people are still telling me that that is the way to go.... I am not sure how to progress now... I have all the affidavits in place now... would it be wrong to send these? I have photos, phone records stuff like that... just want to make sure I get the package for the first step correct.... Gosh.... this is such a mountain it seems......


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Make sure you have copies of EVERYTHING.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

All the notarization does for you is to validate the signatures (and for that, you have to ask the people writing the affidavits to hold off signing the letters until they get to the notary). If you have the letters and they aren't notarized, I'd just send them in as is. What's important is that the writers of the letters give their full names, addresses (and phone or e-mail contact) so they could be reached if there are any questions about what they've written.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

twostep said:


> Make sure you have copies of EVERYTHING.


double sure lol - triple sure - I've worked for lawyers for years and years but never in immigration and I have NEVER EVER come across having to have so many copies of stuff to just make sure we cot every eventuality covered...... This is going to be a big mountain to climb... luckily we're both wearing great boots and a great attitude.... Me thinks the boots may outlive the attitude though  Thank you for your help... Oops one more thing - are photocopies of our photos for our own records acceptable or do we need copies of the original ones we filed? many thanks - sorry to be a pain :confused2:


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

gezvinda said:


> double sure lol - triple sure - I've worked for lawyers for years and years but never in immigration and I have NEVER EVER come across having to have so many copies of stuff to just make sure we cot every eventuality covered...... This is going to be a big mountain to climb... luckily we're both wearing great boots and a great attitude.... Me thinks the boots may outlive the attitude though  Thank you for your help... Oops one more thing - are photocopies of our photos for our own records acceptable or do we need copies of the original ones we filed? many thanks - sorry to be a pain :confused2:


How good is your copier?
Hang in there - you are not the first ones to go through this:>)


----------

